# Tui



## polcat (26/7/09)

Hi all, 
I'm new to this site. I'm after a good tui recipe it's a new zealand east india pale ale my wife loves it and it's a pretty good drop i'd love to have it on tap in my bar. Any ideas would appreciate.


----------



## thylacine (26/7/09)

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&...earch&meta=


----------



## sumo (26/7/09)

polcat said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this site. I'm after a good tui recipe it's a new zealand east india pale ale my wife loves it and it's a pretty good drop i'd love to have it on tap in my bar. Any ideas would appreciate.



This may help you, it's from the SOBA New Zealand website for the HBC. Take note of the ingredients and yeasts used, and you should be able to come up with a recipe pretty easily. 


*0A. New Zealand Draught*
*Aroma:* Light to low-medium grainy, caramel and/or toasty malt aroma. Low to no hop aroma typically of New Zealand varieties. Moderately-low to no fruity ester is acceptable. No diacetyl.
*Appearance:* Light copper to light brown colour; very clear. Low to moderate off-white to white head with low to fair retention.
*Flavour:* Moderately-low to low bitterness, smooth and sometimes sweet malt character that may have a light to low-medium grainy, caramel and/or toasty flavour. Dry finish often with slight malt sweetness. Clean, lager character sometimes with slight sulphury notes and moderately-low to no esters. Very low to low-medium hop flavour. No diacetyl.
*Mouthfeel:* Medium-light to medium body. Moderate to moderately high carbonation. Smooth mouthfeel.
*Overall Impression:* A clean, brown lager with the balance towards malt flavour and aroma.
*Comments:* Most NZ Draughts are slightly malty brown lagers. Even though the name tends to use the term "ale" they are typically made with attenuative lager yeast. Those that are made as ales are fermented at cool ale temperatures and lagered at cold temperatures.
*Ingredients:* Typically made with a Pils base and coloured with roasted malt, chocolate or dark crystal. May include small amounts of caramel malt and adjuncts such as sugar. New Zealand hops. Usually made with attenuative
lager yeast.
*Vital Statistics:*
*OG:* 1.036 1.048 *IBUs:* 10 20 *FG:* 1.008 1.014 *SRM:* 13 19 *ABV:* 3.8 4.5%
*Commercial Examples:* Speights Gold Medal Ale, Tui East India Pale Ale, Hawkes Bay Independent Genuine Mates Draught, Lion Red, Lion Brown


----------



## Nick JD (27/7/09)

sumo said:


> *Commercial Examples:* Speight's Gold Medal Ale, Tui East India Pale Ale, Hawke's Bay Independent Genuine Mates Draught, Lion Red, Lion Brown



Tui and Lion Brown in the same style ... eh, bro? Nah bro. Duffrint beers. Vury duffrint.


----------



## Wisey (28/7/09)

How about a sex pack bro.

And some fush and chups


----------

